# oregon trails closure



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

if any one is ever out this way there are plenty of trails to ride but alot of them are closed do to winter snow and animal migration and such any one else have these problems in there stomping ground and when i say closed there only open a few months in the summer and i ride mostly in the winter


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

at least you have some trails i have to trailer half hour min


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

guess i cant complain i can ride from my carage right to the mountains and actually i can ride from my house all the way to canyon ville hundred miles away or to crater lake 40 miles away but your right atleast i can ride


----------

